# St. Patrick's Day swarm in NW Houston



## B-Rant (Nov 8, 2012)

Just caught this one. It isn't too big, but it sure is early.


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

There is a guy on this forum that has caught 2 already near Houston. I sure can wait here in San Antonio.


----------



## B-Rant (Nov 8, 2012)

We verified that we had a queen today. They seemed to take to the new home and she looks pretty good.


----------



## jaked007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Having to good luck so far on the coast.

swarm 3-8-15.jpg (53.5 KB)

caught this swarm 3-1-15

found this swarm in the trap 3-17-15
bee trap 3-24.jpg (47.0 KB)

missed another swarm 3-8 that only stayed about an hour on a fence then left 15 min before I arrived


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice looking queen, b-rant. Nice pictures also jaked007. I think we're about a month behind on swarming up here, compared to last year. On the 20th last year I got my first swarm. I caught a swarm from my hives around the 30th last year. So far this year, no swarm cells or emerged drones yet.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This, right now, is the time of the season that I dread the most.... swarm season. Only because our swarm season is at least a month to a month and a half away still! Should be a good year for them though. The winter was relatively mild this year here.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> This, right now, is the time of the season that I dread the most.... swarm season. Only because our swarm season is at least a month to a month and a half away still! .


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow good for you guys. I saw one on the fly Thursday. They must have been on their way to their new home. I saw a black cloud coming, then I heard it then I ducked out of they way. They were about 15 feet high and I was c o n c e r n e d. OK kinda scared.


----------

